# Ear problems



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi
Samson has been having quite a few problems with his ears lately. It's usually just because they are waxy. We're putting in canural ear cleaner regularly to keep on top but he still scratches a lot.
Vets checked out and everything ok. got some antibiotic drops just in case.
I'm sure I've read somewhere that changing their food can help. Has anyone ever had any experience of this improving their ears???
Or is this just something we need to get used to happening?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Phoebe came with very waxy ears and on kibble. I changed her to raw feeding and there was some improvement, but what has really made the difference is daily cleaning with the following mixture. Apple cider Vinegar, diluted 50/50 with water and a few drops of lavender oil. Both the ACV and lavender oil are antibacterial. Pheobes ear wipe always had gunk on them, but now, they are sparkly clean. I got the recipe from dogs naturally magazine and it's brilliant. And cheap! . I use a dropper and pop the mixture in both dogs ears daily. Massage it in and then use a wet peice of lint or cotton wool and then I dry the ears off. . Hope this helps.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I keep meaning to try the ACV mix in Dudley's ears as he scratches them and they sometimes look red - could be another habit I guess though, they did used to be bad for wax and gunk, and come to think of it they have been much better since I changed him to raw but I couldn't say if it was that for sure, I have been better at regular cleaning too.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been really impressed with it. Am on my second bottle and Phoebes ears are fantastic now.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

And lovely smelling ears too by the sounds of it. I think I will give that a try!!!
How many drops should I put in of the lavender oil?


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I mean into the mix not straight into his ears!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I drop in about 10 drops into the mix. . Give it a little time. I would say it's taken about 6 weeks to get phoebes ears clean. Think it must affect the production of wax eventually!


----------

